# Orient Steam Navigation Company



## orcades (Jan 4, 2008)

Is there anyone out there who sailed on the orient line as an engineer in 1954 -1956, in particular on the Orcades? If there is please get in touch .


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Welcome*

A warm welcome Orcades. I am sure that you will find many Orient Line shipmates on the site and we look forward to your contributions.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Orcades.
I was on the Orcades from11/2/54 until 26/4/54,
but was in catering,but its still nice to read about
someone who was even on the same ship as me.All
the time Ive been on these sites,you are the first
ex crewmember Ive heard about.

Dave Williams(R583900)


----------



## mike N (Nov 13, 2007)

Dave You haven't been paying attention. I was a sparks on the Orcades from1959- 60. See you here or on Brians site, or Sailors home. Keep smiling boyo.

Mike (Sparks)(Thumb)


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

daishop1 said:


> Hi Orcades.
> I was on the Orcades from11/2/54 until 26/4/54,
> but was in catering,but its still nice to read about
> someone who was even on the same ship as me.All
> ...


Hi Orcades,
Like Dave above I was on ORCADES in 1954 but in catering. See from my D/bk that I signed on in Tilbury on 28 April 54 and did a Meddie cruise signed off Southampton on 11th June. In those first ten years at sea I was doing mainly one trip per ship to see the world.
Hope you find some engineering friends.

Stuart H
France


----------

